
Build your own postfix/dovecot/postgreSQL mailserver in less than 10 minutes - sealedmail
https://sealmail.net/
======
jrnichols
Is this something self-hosted? SSH in and use Alpine only? no IMAP? Can you
give us just a bit more to go on here?

And while it's kinda funny, the Clinton gag is a little off, considering how
angry people were about it. C'mon, folks...

~~~
sealedmail
Yes it's self hosted. IMAP is provided by dovecot. If you complete the process
of building your server, there's a video showing how to add your new mail
account to your mail client on Mac OS and Android. Haven't made one for iOS
yet because the simulator doesn't have the Mail client app.

DO you think I should add a video demonstrating the entire process? Or just
list all that information you requested somewhere?

Do you think I should remove the clinton joke?

Thanks for the comment and suggestions! Will implement the changes.

